# Hygrophila sp. 'Brown' flowering



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, almost 4 weeks after Hygrophila sp. 'Bold' flowered for me, Hygrophila sp. 'Brown' did as well. Temps have dropped much more than they did when H. 'Bold' flowered. Hygrophila sp. 'Tiger' still has yet to flower. I'll be keeping an eye on it. Anyways, enjoy the pics!

~ Adam


----------

